
Classic HN: The case of the 500-mile email (2002) - ColinWright
https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html
======
ColinWright
See also the FAQ:

[https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail-
faq.html](https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail-faq.html)

This submission was prompted by some of the comments on the ChaosNet
submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20972236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20972236)

